# Which card is better?



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was wondering. With the new promotion Affliction holding their new event, which card do you think will be better. Ufc's or Afflictions.

UFC 86

Main Card Bouts:
-Quinton Jackson (#1 Light Heavyweight in the World)* vs. Forrest Griffin (#6 Light Heavyweight in the World)*
-Josh Koscheck (#4 Welterweight in the World)* vs. Chris Lytle
-Joe Stevenson (#9 Lightweight in the World)* vs. Gleison Tibau
-Tyson Griffin vs. Marcus Aurelio
-Patrick Cote vs. Ricardo Almeida

Preliminary Bouts:
-Justin Buchholz vs. Corey Hill
-Melvin Guillard vs. Dennis Siver
-Ben Saunders vs. Jared Rollins
-Cole Miller vs. Jorge Gurgel
-Justin McCully vs. Gabriel Gonzaga


Affliction "Banned" card
Bouts Scheduled to Air on Pay-Per-View:
-Fedor Emelianenko vs. Tim Sylvia 
-Josh Barnett vs. Pedro Rizzo 
-Matt Lindland vs. Fabio Negao
-Renato "Babalu" Sobral vs. Mike Whitehead
-Ben Rothwell vs. Andre Arlovski

Bouts Scheduled to Air on Fox Sports Net:
-Aleksander Emelianenko vs. Paul Buentello
-Trenell "Savant" Young vs. Mark Hominick

Preliminary Bouts:
-Antonio Rogerio Nogueira vs. Vernon "Tiger" White
-Justin Levens vs. Ray Lazama
-Mike Pyle vs. Brett Cooper
-J.J. Ambrose vs. Patrick Speight



I personally think Affliction has a MUCH better card. This is also only their first event. Do you think they will continue growing bigger?? is this UFC'S biggest rival right now? I sure think so.


----------



## sk double i (Apr 13, 2007)

SideWays40 said:


> I was wondering. With the new promotion Affliction holding their new event, which card do you think will be better. Ufc's or Afflictions.
> 
> UFC 86
> 
> ...


Actually, the July card is going to be their second event. 

They have a lot invested, and some big names. I think it could do well, as long as they keep the big HW's.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

To me it isn't even close, Affliction, hands down.

And that's WITH 4 of my favs on the UFC card (Almeida, Rampage, Aurelio, and Tyson)...even with them BANNED kills it.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Man that Affliction card is sick. Three of those fights could be headliners, but instead are on one card. Great card. But I want to see Rampage defend his title.


----------



## PirateNinja415 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think Affliction does have a much better card than UFC 86, no argument there. But will they be able to consistently be able to out out these amazing cards? only time will tell....


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

I think Affliction isn't going to be as good as people are making it out to be.

Sobral, Lindland, and Arlovski should win there fights easily.

I am not interested in seeing Pedro Rizzo fight anymore, but Barnett is going to be fun.

Sylvia v Fedor is a huge ME and is unreal.

But I think 86 is going to have the fights that we'll actually talk about a month after the event. Forrest v Rampage is a huge ME in it's own right. Two great LW fights that will be entertaining as shit, and Cote v Almeida is gonna be the goods. 

But, Banned probably takes it via name recognition.


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

is banned on ppv or is it on HDnet?


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

affliction has the way better event.
stacked heavyweihgt card probably the best ever
affliction is really smart taking advantage of the heavyweight situation to get there foot in the mma door


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Ill be so pissed if they dont show Gonzaga on PPV
Affliction card looks better, but cant get it in Aus 

So it's UFC 86 for me, but im more excited for UFC 87


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Affliction, hands down.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Affliction Card is sick.. Even the Prelims are great..


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

UFC 86 for one reason:


They are showcasing MORE THAN ONE weight division. I mean those are great HW names...but I would rather see a more evenly spread out weight divisions on a card.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

6sidedlie said:


> I think Affliction isn't going to be as good as people are making it out to be.
> 
> Sobral, Lindland, and Arlovski should win there fights easily.
> 
> ...


I agree here, I don't think Affliction is going to be as good and is getting more credit because of Fedor there are only three fights on the main card that interests me on the Affliction card and it is Sylvia/Fedor, Barnett/Rizzo, and Arlovski/Rothwell. Every fight on the main card of UFC 86 interests me so that is why I am choosing it.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

Suizida said:


> Ill be so pissed if they dont show Gonzaga on PPV
> Affliction card looks better, but cant get it in Aus
> 
> So it's UFC 86 for me, but im more excited for UFC 87


yea wtf? is up with gonzaga on the undercard


----------



## SideWays40 (Feb 15, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> yea wtf? is up with gonzaga on the undercard


All the guys in the Main Card deserve to be there alot more. What has Gonzaga done? he has 2 losses in a row now if i remember correctly.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to go with Affliction, as I want to see every fight on that card. Rogerio vs White is too good of a fight to be a pre-lim, but oh well, I'm not complaining, this is still a great card. I bet Aleks vs Buentello ends up being the FOTN.

Fedor is fighting a ranked HW, and a guy who could pose problems for him. He's actually challenging himself! This, alone, makes it better than UFC 86.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Affliction for sure, although they are playing all thier big names at once....whereas the UFC will continue to put on a quality card a dozen times a year.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Affliction, tremendous name value and they have a heavyweight division that puts the UFC's to shit. With all this talent, you hope they don't end up like the WFA and put on a good show. But I predict that UFC 86 will pull in more money

Does anybody know if this is going to be in a ring or a cage? And will the show's production not be decorated like an ugly t shirt?


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Affliction is far superior to any card I have seen in a while. Nogueira, the Emelinanenko brothers, Linland, Barnette, Sylvia and Rizzo, Babalu, Rothwell and Arlovski. This is one of the only cards I would actually be incredibly pissed if I missed any fight, including the prelims. 

On a side note though, wouldn't it have been great if they got little Nog to fight VOLK HAN. Thats a jizz worth fight right there.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

By far Affliction imo.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

GKY said:


> On a side note though, wouldn't it have been great if they got little Nog to fight VOLK HAN. Thats a jizz worth fight right there.


Volk's ancient, but I'd still pop a boner to see him fight Rogerio.

Hell, what is Volk Atajev doing nowadays? Bring him in to fight Rogerio one day. Now that is jizz worthy.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

I get to see Forrest and Tyson fight. 
I get to see Babalu, AA, Fedor, Barnett, Sylvia, Aleks, Lil Nog, Lindland and some other good fighters fight.

Is this really a contest? 
I could see maybe comparing Banned to Dream 4 or 5, but not UFC 86


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

SideWays40 said:


> I was wondering. With the new promotion Affliction holding their new event, which card do you think will be better. Ufc's or Afflictions.


It's funny, I addressed this not too long ago.

I'll be honest, I like the Affliction card the best.

Think about it from a historical context, and purely looking at the quality of fighters and matchups:

Fedor vs. Tim Sylvia

_While the matchup is a bit outdated, this would have been the dream matchup during the Pride Grand Prix not to long ago, and it's the chance to see Fedor return against a top tier heavyweight. And, even better, it's someone that we all hate, so we can all root for Fedor._

Josh Barnett vs. Pedro Rizzo II

_I hope nobody rights this fight off, because Pedro Rizzo is back. He knocked Jeff Monson out in his last fight and he's ready to bring it to Barnett. While I'm still putting my money in Barnett, I think that Rizzo is going to be a top ten heavyweight pretty soon._

Then you have a bunch of other top guys:

Arlovski
Aleks
Rothwell

Plus the Nogueira vs. Vernon White matchup, which will be fun to watch.

The whole card has interesting stuff, top to bottom. I'm really excited for it.

It may sound like I'm creaming myself a little, and I am. The fact is that I don't really think that Forrest deserves to fight Rampage and I'm not enthused with the crappy product that the UFC has put together for UFC 85 and the TUF finale, and I'm equally disappointed with the crap that EXC put on CBS.

We'll see how the other card goes, but the return of Fedor casts a shadow over it all for me.


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

IronMan said:


> I'm not enthused with the crappy product that the UFC has put together for UFC 85 and the TUF finale, and I'm equally disappointed with the crap that EXC put on CBS.


im suprised with the ufc 85 hate, its a solid card

i do agree that affliction banned is an awesome card, but i highly doubt they can maintain solid cards the way the ufc does month after month


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> It's funny, I addressed this not too long ago.
> 
> I'll be honest, I like the Affliction card the best.
> 
> ...


What is so bad about UFC 85? I think people fail to realize that there were a lot of injuries to this card and still is a solid card.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I actually liked the Affliction card a lot more when I only knew the names of the fighters and not the match-ups. For instance, when I heard Babalu and Nog were on the card, I assumed they'd be fighting each other. I'm really excited to see Fedor-Tim, but everything else on this card (with the possible exception of AA-Rothwell, which I don't actually expect to be very competitive) reeks of tune-up fights that market stars at the expense of competition. I'm still interested in the card but, I don't have the same nostalgic feeling to see guys like Buentello, White, and Rizzo to get killed.

I'm not exactly dying to see UFC 86 either. Jackson/Griffin might be good, but Griffen/Aurelio is the only other fight on the card that does it for me.

I wouldn't pay money to see either, but if Affliction is on HDNet I'd definitely give it the nod.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Affliction no doubt. Too bad I'm in Spain and will have to wait untile the next day to download it .


----------



## akina182 (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going with UFC 86 as it has a better mixture as i feel Affliction is aiming at hw which does not always make better fights. Also Arlovski is mentioned to be fighting but he does not appear on the affliction sight. And finally I don't rate certain fighters that Affliction have brought in.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

affliction hands down.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

Being a cynical person, I would suggest that Affliction appears to be a retirement home for "Big Name" Heavyweights. Most are 30+ years old, have been relatively inactive and have not recently fought top level competitors.
In contrast, the UFC is becoming a broad pool of elite MMA talent where fighters are constantly tested, forcing the sport forward in the process. 
I fail to see how "Affliction" will provide anything more than a few highlight reel KO's that will add more wind to already inflated reputations.


----------



## LeeM (Nov 23, 2007)

UFC 86. I don't wish to see a whole card of just HW thank you.


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll be buying the Affliction card.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

doburg717 said:


> im suprised with the ufc 85 hate, its a solid card
> 
> i do agree that affliction banned is an awesome card, but i highly doubt they can maintain solid cards the way the ufc does month after month





The Legend said:


> What is so bad about UFC 85? I think people fail to realize that there were a lot of injuries to this card and still is a solid card.


Are you kidding?

The UFC managed to put together a card that doesn't affect any of the divsions, and doesn't give us any great fights.

Thiago Alves vs. Matt Hughes *will not* result in the next title contender, because if Alves wins he's still going to have to wait in line behind Fitch, they'll give him a fight against a different top tier contender (like Koscheck) and he'll lose that.

If Hughes wins, he won't fight GSP again. So all that this fight can be used for is hyping Hughes/Serra, and unless the fight was for a title, I don't really care.

You have Bisping/Day, which will not result in a title contender, and will not produce a killer fight. Bisping is only being used to draw British fans and Day is supposed to get killed.

Who knows? Maybe Bisping will have a bad showing and get submitted. (It almost happened against Sinosic). I'm not enamored enough with Bisping to believe that he's one of the top 5 guys in the division.

Davis vs. Swick, again, won't give us a title contender. And it won't for the same reason that Hughes/Alves won't. That division has so many guys who are better than Davis and Swick that I don't believe the UFC will just give them a free pass to the title.

Marquardt/Leites won't do anything to the middleweight ladder, unless Leites catches a first round win, which he won't. I'm not a huge Marquardt or Leites fan, so this fight really offers me nothing.

The you have Vera/Werdum, which will be a fun fight, but that's it.

They've built the entire card on one fight that's at the bottom of the card. And I should remind everybody that Vera/Werdum still won't give us a title contender, because Mir is already in that fight.

So, the UFC has put together a card without a contender's match or a title fight.

And I'm supposed to be excited?

At least when they had Gonzaga/CroCop, we knew a contender was coming out of that fight. This card doesn't even give us exciting enough matchups for the lack of actual news to be worth it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Affliction by far... That's why I bought tickets to it


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> Affliction by far... That's why I bought tickets to it


Lucky bastard! Take a pic when Fedor armbars Sylvia, would you?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The UFC managed to put together a card that doesn't affect any of the divsions, and doesn't give us any great fights.
> 
> ...


The GSP/Fitch fight isn't too long after this card so if Thiago wins I think they might keep him aside


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

The Legend said:


> The GSP/Fitch fight isn't too long after this card so if Thiago wins I think they might keep him aside


After not making weight? I doubt it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> The GSP/Fitch fight isn't too long after this card so if Thiago wins I think they might keep him aside


I doubt it.



Pyros said:


> After not making weight? I doubt it.


I don't think he was aware of it when he was posting that, but I think now that he's failed to make weight, the deal is done.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> I doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he was aware of it when he was posting that, but I think now that he's failed to make weight, the deal is done.


Yeah after not making weight Thiago is probably not getting the next shot but another match that I think you talked about that I think has title implications is Leites/Marquardt. Why because after Okami who else is there right now? Henderson needs to get a win or two, Almeida even if(when)he beats Cote will probably need another fight or two and who else after those two would you give a title shot?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Yeah after not making weight Thiago is probably not getting the next shot but another match that I think you talked about that I think has title implications is Leites/Marquardt. Why because after Okami who else is there right now? Henderson needs to get a win or two, Almeida even if(when)he beats Cote will probably need another fight or two and who else after those two would you give a title shot?


If Leites wins he can make a case for himself. Marquardt can't.

Marquardt was destroyed to the point where I want to see him take a few more fights so that he can show us something new.

My problem is that I think Nate is going to win by decision, and unless he finishes Leites, he's not really showing us anything different.

The same for Leites.

Personally, I think that Kampmann should be ahead of both of them right now. Obviously Okami is. Cote and Almieda are ahead of the winner of this fight. That's four guys.

Then you have the possibility of Henderson fighting him again, which I think everyone would agree makes for a better fight then a Marquardt rematch.

I just think that Marquardt and Leites aren't at the top of this division.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> If Leites wins he can make a case for himself. Marquardt can't.
> 
> Marquardt was destroyed to the point where I want to see him take a few more fights so that he can show us something new.
> 
> ...


I forgot about Cote because I personnaly feel he is going to lose to Almeida in under two minutes but can Kampmann be ahead of both Marquardt and Leites if he has been out for over a year, I would understand it if he didn't get hurt and was winning fights but there is no way you can put him ahead right now.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I forgot about Cote because I personnaly feel he is going to lose to Almeida in under two minutes but can Kampmann be ahead of both Marquardt and Leites if he has been out for over a year, I would understand it if he didn't get hurt and was winning fights but there is no way you can put him ahead right now.


Kampmann beat Leites. So he's definitely ahead of him as far as I'm concerned.

In terms of Marquardt, I don't necessarily think he's ahead of Nate, but if he finishes Jorge and Nate only wins by decision, he'll look much better.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Kampmann beat Leites. So he's definitely ahead of him as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> In terms of Marquardt, I don't necessarily think he's ahead of Nate, but if he finishes Jorge and Nate only wins by decision, he'll look much better.


Wow, now that you mention it the MW division right now is pretty sad, who the hell is going to beat Silva if Okami loses (and I think he will)?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Kampmann beat Leites. So he's definitely ahead of him as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> In terms of Marquardt, I don't necessarily think he's ahead of Nate, but if he finishes Jorge and Nate only wins by decision, he'll look much better.


Yes Kampmann did beat Leites but that was almost two years ago so I don't think that has any impact plus it has been over a year since Kampmann has fought.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Pyros said:


> Wow, now that you mention it the MW division right now is pretty sad, who the hell is going to beat Silva if Okami loses (and I think he will)?


Yeah, Silva is looking pretty good right now. I can see why he's so interested in boxing with RJJ. His boredom in this division is somewhat understandable.

I just hope he doesn't get lazy, though he doesn't seem like that type of guy to me.



The Legend said:


> Yes Kampmann did beat Leites but that was almost two years ago so I don't think that has any impact plus it has been over a year since Kampmann has fought.


Really? I have a hard time believing that they'll let let Leites skip ahead of a guy who beat him soundly when Leites hasn't really won that many fights. (he's won three, and not really against top guys, in my opinion)

Cote, as far as I'm concerned, has the best argument, given that he's picked apart some of the best strikers, but I don't think that his striking is anywhere near good enough to beat Anderson. I don't think Cote believes that either, though.

We'll see. Most of the UFC divisions are in a wierd place right now.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Really? I have a hard time believing that they'll let let Leites skip ahead of a guy who beat him soundly when Leites hasn't really won that many fights. (he's won three, and not really against top guys, in my opinion)
> 
> Cote, as far as I'm concerned, has the best argument, given that he's picked apart some of the best strikers, but I don't think that his striking is anywhere near good enough to beat Anderson. I don't think Cote believes that either, though.
> 
> We'll see. Most of the UFC divisions are in a wierd place right now.


I guess tomorrow will tell where they are at if they are both victorious and we can talk about it again, Cote in my opinion won't be a contender for long when he taps to Almeida in under two minutes when they fight.


----------



## PremiumFighter (Feb 7, 2007)

UFC 86 anyday of the week.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Cochise said:


> UFC 86 for one reason:
> 
> 
> They are showcasing MORE THAN ONE weight division. I mean those are great HW names...but I would rather see a more evenly spread out weight divisions on a card.


I can't recall Lindland, Babalu, Rogerio, Hominick, Pyle or Young being Heavyweights?


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

Affliction's card is better IMO. I think I might have an anxiety attack just waiting for it.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> I guess tomorrow will tell where they are at if they are both victorious and we can talk about it again, Cote in my opinion won't be a contender for long when he taps to Almeida in under two minutes when they fight.


Yeah, I think that we'll get that result too.

Still, I have to say that I think Almeida is higher up the ladder than Leites, because I believe he's the better fighter, but I'm not sure how Dana and Joe feel about it, and it's their opinion that matters, not mine.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, I think that we'll get that result too.
> 
> Still, I have to say that I think Almeida is higher up the ladder than Leites, because I believe he's the better fighter, but I'm not sure how Dana and Joe feel about it, and it's their opinion that matters, not mine.


Almeida may be the better fighter but he has only fought once in 4 years, don't you think he needs a couple more fights to be considered in the picture?


----------



## doburg717 (Apr 25, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> The UFC managed to put together a card that doesn't affect any of the divsions, and doesn't give us any great fights.


tbh how fights affect each division in terms of contendership doesnt intrest me that much, half the time it doesnt matter either as a fight will be made upon whether it will sell of not cough forrest cough (good fight but i dont think he particularly deserved it)

i actauly think all the fights on this card are good quality fights with alot of potential and we really dont know whether any are gna be great fights for another 12 hours but i see a card that can produce alot of good fights


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Legend said:


> Almeida may be the better fighter but he has only fought once in 4 years, don't you think he needs a couple more fights to be considered in the picture?


Sure, but I think that this win will jump him ahead of Leites, because it will be more impressive. His opponent is better, at least in my opinion.



doburg717 said:


> tbh how fights affect each division in terms of contendership doesnt intrest me that much, half the time it doesnt matter either as a fight will be made upon whether it will sell of not cough forrest cough (good fight but i dont think he particularly deserved it)
> 
> i actauly think all the fights on this card are good quality fights with alot of potential and we really dont know whether any are gna be great fights for another 12 hours but i see a card that can produce alot of good fights


Yeah, that's a problem, though.

I'm aware of how and why fights are selected, and I'm even more aware that they are not selected based on the criteria of what will be a great fight.

Unfortunately, many of these cards lack interesting matchups and matchups that matter. So why am I supposed to care?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

IronMan said:


> Sure, but I think that this win will jump him ahead of Leites, because it will be more impressive. His opponent is better, at least in my opinion.


I'll admit Leites does have a good chance of losing today(even though I am picking him to win) but how is Patrick Cote better then Nate Marquardt? I think you are just trying to play games with me now, the only thing Cote has over Marquardt is striking and that is about it.


----------

